#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  حصريا شريط عمرو دياب الجديد صوت وجودة عالية ... بادر بتحميله مجاناً ...

## أهلاوى شديد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هل سمعت شريط عمرو دياب الجديد


شريط عمرو دياب الجديد 

حصريا نسخة جديدة لشريط عمرو دياب الجديد 



"هل سمعت شريـــط عمرو دياب الجديد؟"

هكذا قالهاالشاب الروش للشاب أشرف 

الأروش منه.... 



": لاوالله يا احمد لسه ماسمعتوش بس هاروح حالا انزلة من على النت ,أكيد نزل 

فية اغانى خطيرة ذى عادته....... " 



يذهب الشاب الى منزله.....و يدخل حجرته و يغلق بابها عليه .......أمه تناديه فلا ينصت 

لها.....يجلس أمام الحاسوب و ينهمك فى البحث عن شريط عمرو دياب الجديد فى 

ذلك الموقع ....و أخييييييييرا وجدته و يقوم بتنزيله من الموقع و يضع السماعات 

فى أذنيه و يسند ظهره الى ذلك الكرسى و يشغل الأغانى.......يغمض عينيه كى 

يعيش فى جو الأغنية الرومانسية.......... 



و بينما هو سابح فى كلماتها و موسيقاها ........تردد صوت قوى جهورى فى أذنيه 



" يُبعث المرء على ما مات عليه..................يُبعث المرء على ما مات عليه" 



فتح الشاب عينيه فى فزع ....

ليجد نفسه مُلقى على خشبة ذات ثقوب و يقف بجواره أبيه تذرف عيونه الدموع 

بلا إنقطاع ...و رجلا هناك يقف بجواره يصب الماء فوق رأسه.........فزع الشاب 

أراد أن يصرخ .......كتمت الصرخة فى أعماقة.....أراد أن يعلو صوته 

بالنحيب........"ماذا تفعلون بى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أتغسلوننى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنا حَـــــــى....أنا لم 

أمت....لا مستحيـــــــــــــــل " 



وفى ثورته لاحظ ذلك الجسد الممدد على الخشبة و قد فارقته الحياة.......صار جسدا بلا 

روح......و حينها أدرك الحقيقة فهو لم يعد ينتمى الى ذلك العالم........... 



يأتى المُغسل كى يغسل الشاب فيجد صديدا يخرج من آذنيه فيقول "أعوذ بالله .........ما 

هذا؟" فيقوم بغسله...مرة و مرتين و ثلاث و لا يتوقف نزلة و كأنة لا ينقطع 

ابدا.........فسأل المغسل والد الشاب مندهشا "ماذا كان يفعل ذلك الشاب أثناء 

حياته؟؟فرد علية الأب حزينا ....واجما 



"قد كان يسمع الأغانى بإستمرار اذا أذن الآذان لا يصلى, و اذا نادته أمه تركها و 

لم يرد عليها أو يبالى بها .........." 



و لم يستطع الأب ان يكمل و أجهش فى البكاء.......... 



فلم يجد المغسل سوى انه كفنه على حاله و كفنه ووضعه فى ذلك الصندوق كى 

يحمل على الأعناق الى مثواه الأخير..... 



الشاب بداخل الصندوق لا يستطيع الكلام ينظر الى جسده و ما يحدث له بدهشة عارمة....يردد فى ذهول 

"ماذا يحدث لى؟؟ ماذا يحدث لى؟؟ 

وللمرة الثانية يسمع نفس الصوت بأشد صوتا مما كان عليه 


" يُبعث المرء على ما مات عليه..............يُبعث المرء على ما مات عليه " 

يضع الشاب أصابعه فى أذنيه لا يريد ان يستمع الى ذلك الصوت .......و لكنة يلاحقه و يلاحقه 

أينما ذهب و أينما سار...... 

ولبضع ثوان ذهب الصوت ليأتى صوت باكى يقول كلمات 

"وَ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِى لَهْو الحَدِيث لِيُضِل عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَ 

يَتَّخِذْهَا هُزُوًّا أُولَئِكُ لَهُم عَذَاب مُهِين" 

فينطق الشاب فى فزع "لَهْو الحَدِيث"......ما هو لهو الحديث؟؟؟ انها الأغانى.......نعم 

انها هى..........ماذا أفعل الأن؟؟؟؟ ماذا أفعل ؟؟ 

و حينها نادى منادى..........هلموا وقت البعث جاء..........و يرى القبور و قد شُقت 

و هو يجرى مع سائر العباد....و لكن 

ما هذا؟؟ انه يرى شابا يمشى مطمئنا و علامات الصَّلاح على وجهه ممسكا فى يده 

كتاب الله يتلو منه بعض الآيات....فيقول....ماهذا ؟؟ فيرد علية هاتفا....انه مات و 

هو يقرأ آيات الله فحق عليه أن يبعث و هو يقرأها ........و حينها لاحظ ذلك الشاب 

السماعات الموضوعة على أذنه .......إنها........إنها........نعم نفس كلمات تلك 

الأغنية.......أغنية ذلك المطرب لعنه الله كما أضلنى.......يا إلهى قد مت و أنا 

أستمع إليها.........ياربى.......هل سأقابل الله بها ؟؟؟

وَيْحِـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى 

ماذاأفعل.....سيرانى القوم و الأنبياء.......و الله .......الله و أنا أستمع الى 

أغنية .........رحماك ربى رحمااااااااااك 

لااااااااااا وحاول مرارا أن يخلعها من أذنيه و لكن هيهات....قضى الأمر الذى 

كنتم فيه تمترون..........ياإلهى يا إلهى اللهم ارجعنى لعلى اعمل صالحا .......... 

"بُنى....بُنى ماذا بك يا حبيبى لما تصرخ هكذا ؟؟ و لما تمسك السماعات 

بعنف ..؟؟" فتح الشاب عينيه على وجه أمه البشوش القلق عليه..... 

والشاب يجلس مذهولا...و حينها 

أمسك السماعة التى فى اذنه و حطمها بقدميه ..

و نهض يقبل يدى أمه و يبكى و يقول لها 

"إرضى عنى يا أماه..........و أدعى لى....أدعى لى بالهداية"....... 

دمعت عينى الأم و أمسكت برأس ولدها و ضمتها الى صدرها ........

"هداك الله يا بنى الى ما يُحب و يرضى

....هون عليك بنى هون عليك "فقام الشاب و مسح جميع 

الاغانى من على الكمبيوتر و قام بتشغيل القرآن 

إنها رساله لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد 



فيا سامع للغناء ومستخدما لنغمات الموسيقى في الجوال وإسماع المصلين إياها... 

تذكر الوقوف أمام ذي العزة والجلال, فماذا ستنفعك نغماتك وماذا ستجني لك 

وهل ستنقذك من النار فاتقوا الله قدر المستطاع وبادروا بالتوبة قبل أن يأتي يوم لا 

تنفع فيه توبة ولا مال ولا بنون.. 


نقلته لكم لعلنا جميعا نتعظ ... ::sorry::

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكرك على تذكرينا أخى الكريم . بارك الله فيك ودمت بخير

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي على هذه التذكرة الطيبة .
ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ..
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلا بمرورك أستاذ سيد جعيتم 

أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع أفادك كما أفادنى ... للأسف هذه الأيام نقع فى مثل هذه الأمور ولا نشعر بخطرها إلا عند وقوع الخطر وتحققه ...

اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا يا أرحم الراحمين 

اشكر لك مرورك استاذى الكريم

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

واهلا بكى اختى الكريمة ايميرالد فى الموضوع 

وأتمنى ان يفيدك ويفيد الجميع وجعل الله مرورك وتعليقك فى ميزان حسناتك الثقيل ان شاء الله

شكرا لمرورك

----------


## yoyo9

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي في الله 
جزاك الله خيرا 

**ياحي يا قيوم اصلح لنا شأننا كله ولا تكلنا الي انفسنا طرفة عين **
 اللهم اهدي  امة الاسلام لما تحب وترضي 
امين يارب العالمين
 ::

----------


## رحمة

* إننا بإبتلاء كبير و إن لم نفق فى اللحظة المناسبة فقد خسرنا دنيانا و آخرتنا فالدنيا ليست هكذا إخوانى الدنيا سجن المؤمن و الصبر على الطاعات من أجمل العبادات و لو كان هناك شريطاً للداعية فلان لن ينصت إلا القليل
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
فكره جميله يااهلاوى لواقع موجود بالفعل فكم من شباب كثيرون لايعلمون هل ايه الكرسى ايه فى سورة او سورة من القراٌن ؟
اما اذا سألت عن اى اغنيه لاى مطرب من اى البوم له يمكن ان يسرد لك كل اغانى هذا الالبوم 
وعندما يأتى اليوم الذى لاينفع فيه مال ولابنون الا من أتى الله بقلب سليم حينها يقول رب ارجعون لعلى اعمل صالحا ترضاه 
ولكن هيهات هيهات لقد جف القلم وطويت الصحف 
اللهم ارحمنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويم العرض وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا ياغفور يارحيم وارحم شباب امه محمد واهديهم لطريق الحق والخير والجنه
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كنت داخل و في اعتقادي ان كاتب الموضوع يريد من وضع موضوع بهذا الاسم في القاعة الدينية*
*ان يقيس التردد علي الموضوع و مقارنته  بالتردد علي المواضيع بباقي قاعات لقاءات في حب الله* 
*و لكني وجدت كارثة اخري*
*شكرا علي التنبيه اخي اهلاوي شديد*
*عافانا الله و اياك و امة المسلمين*
*و هدانا الي سراطه المستقيم*
*و ثبتنا علي هذا الدين*
*تاللهم امين امين امين*
*مودتي*

----------


## أبو منار

هههههههههه
دخلت اقول ايه ال جاب الاغاني في لقاءات في حب الله

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز

----------


## pussycat

*جزاك اللة كل خير يا أخى

ولو يعلم الناس ما فى الأغانى من خسارة كبيرة لما أقتربوا منها

ولكن 

أنك لا تهدى من أحببت ولكن اللة يهدى من يشاء


اللهم أهدى

شباب ورجال 

ونساء وأطفال 

المسلمين

أمين 

أمين 

أمين

يا رب العالمين*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

الأخوة 

يويو9

رحمة 

أم البنات 

ابن طيبة 

أبو منار 

بوسى كات


شاكر لكم مروركم 

وأتمنى أن يكون الموضوع أفادكم .. وخرجتوا منه بالعبرة والعظة .. واللهم أهدينا جميعاً إلى سواء السبيل ..

وإن شاء الله الخير فى أمتنا إلى يوم الدين ..

تقبلوا وافر إحترامى وتقديرى

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*عندما قرأت العنوان من عدة أيام* *صرخت فعلا على أساس*
* أن هناك خطأ وأن صاحب* *المقال وضعه خطأ فى القاعة* 
*ولكن عندما قرأته بكيت بكاءا شديدا* *فالموضوع أكثر من راااااااااااائع*
*ومؤثر جدا وأحمد الله أنى منذ أن عرفت بحرمانية الأغانى*
*وأنا لا أستمع أبدا لها والحمد لله على أن هدانا لهذا وما كنا*
*لنهتدى لولا أن هدانا الله*
*فجزاك الله يابنى خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
*********************************

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

أهلاً ماما زوزو ...

نحن فى زمن إنتشرت فيه الفتن .. وأصبح الحق باطل .. والباطل حق ... للأسف .. وفى النهاية هناك الكثير من الأمور التى نقع فيها ونحن لا نشعر بحرمانيتها ... فهناك بعض الأشياء الأخرى وإن شاء الله سأوردها فى مواضيع منفصلة فيما بعد ...

وأتمنى أن يكون شهر الخير بداية نقاء للجميع إن شاء الله للتخلى عن هذه الأفعال التى نقلدها دائماً ولا نشعر بخطورتها ...

وهناك موضوع هام جداً للأخ فهد مصر على ما أعتقد فى هذه القاعة يتحدث عن التصوير الفوتوغرافى ومدى حرمانياته فى بعض جوانبه .. فأتمنى أن يزور الموضوع الجميع حتى نستفيد ونقلع عن هذه الأفعال البسيطة التى لن تكلفنا الكثير الآن ...

وألف شكر على مرورك العطر ماما زوزو

وكل سنة وإنتى طيبة 

أهلاوى شديد

 :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

وهذا رابط مهم جداً جداً جداً أتمنى إن الجميع يدخل عليه ...


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=80367


وجزاكم الله كل الخير 

ورمضان كريم 

أخوكم أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## nefer

_يا رجل و الله صدمت من وجود العنوان فى هذا المنتدى لكن موضوع جميل شكرا للتذكرة_

----------


## ابن البلد

فين رابط التحميل ؟
 ::-s:

----------


## ahmedchina

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## القواس

الموضوع رائع
و العنوان أكثر من رائع
ربنا يسامحني على الليي قولته قبل مشوف الموضوع
على فكره أنا مبسمعش أغاني أصلا
شكرا لك أهلاوي

----------


## رحمة مهداة

يارب ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه

----------


## ahmedchina

مشكووررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

